# Bringing a knife and a book to BMQ



## xxmixkexx (21 Jul 2009)

Ok so im starting my BMQ monday I have everything ready just two quick questions.  I have done a search but I could not really find what I was looking for.  So my questions are should I bring a book to read for BMQ or will I not really have much free time at all?  My other question is I have a SOG flash 2 that I take with me every time I go out, just incase I need to open something, it is a tool for me not a weapon.  The blade is just over 3 inches so well below the 6 it says not to go over.  Would it be ok to bring it?  Or would I just be drawing attention to myself at the start?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jul 2009)

xxmixkexx said:
			
		

> Would it be ok to bring it?



Leave it at home.


----------



## ruckmarch (21 Jul 2009)

Listen....you can bring things like that, but you probably won't have a need for it until later on. Whatever doesn't need to be out for your inspections, end up in "civvie lockup" until you start earning your weekends off.

You only need a knife for when you start to go to Farnham for the field portions. Things you need to worry about now, is learning to march everywhere within the MEGA and and taking the bends out of your elbow.

There is nothing more funnier than watching people marching out of step and swinging their arms like scooby doo


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jul 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Things you need to worry about now, is learning to march everywhere within the MEGA and and taking the bends out of your elbow.



No, he does not need to worry about that now. Marching will be taught to the OP when BMQ gets going.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Jul 2009)

From the title, I thought the thread was going to be about this....


dileas

tess


----------



## xxmixkexx (21 Jul 2009)

Haha no I do not need anything like that.  Thanks for the replies, im going to bring the book but leave the knife at home.


----------

